# Obamacare fine - Ideas please



## boat (May 17, 2014)

Just got our 2015 returns to review and our account tells us that for the time we were in the USA we have to pay the ObamaCare fine for not having private health care. 

I am wondering why we are paying this fine. We don't live in the US. Our job sent us to the US on a boat. The boat covers us for any illness that manifests itself while on the vessel. This is just basic mariner coverage, but she tells me that won't suffice. We would have had to purchase "private" coverage.

We are also covered by NZ national health care, but she says that also does not count. 

So from what I can see I am covered by two different health system, but we still have to pay a 2K fine for not having ObamaCare?

Any ideas that might help?

Thanks

Boat


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are not resident in the US, you simply file a form 8965, claiming non-residence. You don't have to have Obamacare coverage if you are not resident in the US. If you are claiming US residence, then you have to have US approved coverage for each month you are resident in the US. It is definitely one of the down sides to claiming US residence just to obtain some kind of tax benefit.

https://www.irs.gov/affordable-care...es/reporting-health-coverage-on-irs-tax-forms for more information.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

